# computer can't detect audio device



## gib65 (Apr 26, 2010)

I have just setup a computer for someone and there's no audio. I have the audio cable connected to the monitor, but when I open control panel and look at sounds and audio devices, it says "no audio device" and everything is greyed out (disabled). How can I tell my computer that there is an audio device (the monitor) connected to it?


----------



## FunnelWeb (Apr 26, 2010)

you have to get the drivers for your sound card or motherboard!!

download lavallys everest free version and take a look at your soundcard/motherboard drivers!!!

http://majorgeeks.com/download4181.html


----------



## johnb35 (Apr 26, 2010)

What specific motherboard do you have?


----------



## gib65 (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. I *think* I managed to install the right driver for it (I found it on a CD), but the audio device (C-Media AC97 v.5.12.1.51) in the device manager still shows a yellow ! on it and when I open its properties, its status says "the device cannot start (code 10)".

All my online searches for the right driver have turned up short (HP and C-Media say they've discontinued it) and the CD is the only source I have.

I determined the driver type and version from the device properties (double clicking the device in the device manager list). Is it possible this could be wrong? Is it possible the copy on the CD is corrupted? Is there anywhere online I could download a different copy?

Thanks again for all your help.


----------



## johnb35 (Apr 29, 2010)

Again, what motherboard do you have or what brand and model of computer do you have?


----------



## gib65 (Apr 29, 2010)

HP Pavilion 540n
Intel(R)
Pentium(R) 4 CPU
1.60 GHz, 224 MB RAM
Sys.#: P7538A
Se.#: MX20768827

I'm not sure how to tell what motherboard it is.


----------



## johnb35 (Apr 29, 2010)

Ok, do this. right click on the audio device in device manager and click on properties, click on the details tab.  Give me the 4 digit vendor and device ID numbers listed, they look like this.


----------



## gib65 (Apr 29, 2010)

They are VEN_1039&DEV_7012


----------



## johnb35 (Apr 29, 2010)

http://www.brothersoft.com/d.php?so...rothersoft.com/utilities/drivers/WDM_A406.exe

That driver should get the sound working.

click where it says brothersoft (us mirror)


----------

